# BBS Aristos (R32 Wheels) and BBS center caps?



## scsi (Mar 23, 2002)

*OZ Aristos (R32 Wheels) and OZ center caps?*

i am about to purchase some R32 Wheels and i wanted to replace the VW center caps with OZ center caps. where can i get them?


_Modified by scsi at 4:35 PM 6-22-2004_


----------



## bmxp (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's OZ...I've read in most places that they are made by OZ for VW.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_I'm pretty sure it's OZ...I've read in most places that they are made by OZ for VW.

That would be correct.
http://www.ozracing.com/eng/ca...enu=2


----------



## scsi (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

u guys are right! so... where do i get OZ center caps?


----------



## Euphoria (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (bmxp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxp* »_I'm pretty sure it's OZ...I've read in most places that they are made by OZ for VW.

i think you are wrong .... check the inner back side of the wheel ... it will clearly mention the company name ...
i do own a set of R32s and they are made by Ronal ..... as far as i know the R32s that came to the US all have the same rims ...
the design is exactly like the OZ Aristos ..... i personally couldn't find a single difference except the fact that on the back it says its made by RONAL ... and the offset is et37 .... i believe the aristos have a different offset ...
anycase ... thats just my 2 cents ..... i doubt the OZ center caps would fit ... but if they do ... i would be interested as well


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Euphoria)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Euphoria* »_
i think you are wrong .... check the inner back side of the wheel ... it will clearly mention the company name ...
i do own a set of R32s and they are made by Ronal ..... as far as i know the R32s that came to the US all have the same rims ...
the design is exactly like the OZ Aristos ..... i personally couldn't find a single difference except the fact that on the back it says its made by RONAL ... and the offset is et37 .... i believe the aristos have a different offset ...
anycase ... thats just my 2 cents ..... i doubt the OZ center caps would fit ... but if they do ... i would be interested as well

Sorry buddy, but all you have to do it read...OZ wouldnt post up something like this on the site, if they had no connection!!!
http://www.ozracing.com/eng/ca...enu=2


----------



## scsi (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

perhaps OZ and Ronal have some sort of partnership, the rims are made by Ronal, and are marketed under the OZ name?


----------



## D bot (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (scsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scsi* »_u guys are right! so... where do i get OZ center caps?

my buddy has the OZ centercaps on his 20th. The aristos were made by OZ but most wheels that are OEM style VW/audi have interchangeable centercaps as well. You can purchase the centercaps directly from OZ. Just call them up!
here is their info
O·Z AMERICA, INC
7500 NW STREET, BLDG. A UNIT 4
33122 MIAMI, FL
Tel. +1/305/4710042
Fax +1/305/4717552
[email protected]
http://www.ozracing.com
oh and you say it Ohh Zeee (OZ) not like the wizzard of oz








oh and just for sh1ts n giggles, here is an R32 pic with the aristos on their OEM page http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








good luck


----------



## sundaydriver (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: (D bot)*

A long while back, there was a post on the Ronal/OZ issue where some were told their 20th's were coming with OZ, and they said Ronal. I'd have to search, but both were making the design that rolled on cars in the US.

_Quote, originally posted by *D bot* »_...most wheels that are OEM style VW/audi have interchangeable centercaps as well.
 True!!


----------



## iceman2 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Sorry buddy, but all you have to do it read...OZ wouldnt post up something like this on the site, if they had no connection!!!
http://www.ozracing.com/eng/ca...enu=2

I did read mine,








all say Ronal imprinted on the inside of all the wheels.







so I fugure they are by Ronal.










_Modified by iceman2 at 2:44 PM 7-26-2004_


----------

